# Image Loss!!



## Silent Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Can anyone throw any suggestions as to why all my post images have suddenly disappeared  All I get is this....







I'm a bit confused because all my photos are still visible on my photobucket account.

Cheers peeps.


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2011)

It kinda means exactly what it says in the image... 

Photobucket will only let people view your photos so many times before it stops showing them, unless you pay them some money. 

Money is what makes the world go round...


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Krela.

Best get the debit card out then


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm afraid so. Hosting photos on the internet costs money unfortunately.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 28, 2011)

The answer is in the thumbnail mate 
You've exceeded your bandwidth for this month so any pictures that you have posted will show up with that picture until your limit resets (every 30 days).

Every view you get on a picture you post counts towards your bandwidth so if you're linking to your pictures all over the place then that's probably why. The limit is something like 10gb a month I think so you must be getting some pretty heavy numbers checking your pictures out, or it could possibly be the size you're sharing your photos at. If you don't knock them down to a small size then each photo that loads could be taking a hefty chunk out of your limit.


----------



## phill.d (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't waste your money on photobucket to host your photos, try flickr as you can do exactly the same thing, you get the option of having feedback on your photos, the site is a dedicated photo sharing website with loads of groups e.t.c. 
I'm not sure how much both cost, but flickr is really cheap for a years subscription.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd have to agree with phill.d.
There are plenty of other picture hosting sites out there.
Not all of them are as pretty or user friendly as Photobucket and Flickr but what they offer for free beats them hands down.
Sites like ImageVenue, ImagePlace and TinyPic all have unlimited storage, hosting period and bandwidth. Check them out and see if they suit your needs before forking out for a pro account on the big sites.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 28, 2011)

I think you might also be able to open up extra accounts on PhotoBucket? You could spread out your photos a bit then?


----------



## phill.d (Sep 28, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> I'd have to agree with phill.d.
> There are plenty of other picture hosting sites out there.
> Not all of them are as pretty or user friendly as Photobucket and Flickr but what they offer for free beats them hands down.
> Sites like ImageVenue, ImagePlace and TinyPic all have unlimited storage, hosting period and bandwidth. Check them out and see if they suit your needs before forking out for a pro account on the big sites.


The only trouble with the free hosting sites is what happened with photobucket, at one time that was free and unlimited photo storage, then one day without warning they introduced the subscription fee or you have broken bandwith problems. At any time any of them can start to charge, and my guess is they wait till enough subscribers use their site, have all their work hosted from that site, and really have no option but to pay. 

I wouldn't chance it, I'd go for a subscription site, yes it's a few pounds a year, but at least you won't get held to ransom suddenly and be forced to pay later.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 28, 2011)

phill.d said:


> The only trouble with the free hosting sites is what happened with photobucket, at one time that was free and unlimited photo storage, then one day without warning they introduced the subscription fee or you have broken bandwith problems. At any time any of them can start to charge, and my guess is they wait till enough subscribers use their site, have all their work hosted from that site, and really have no option but to pay.
> 
> I wouldn't chance it, I'd go for a subscription site, yes it's a few pounds a year, but at least you won't get held to ransom suddenly and be forced to pay later.



Very true.
All of them will cost money eventually. It's the only reason they're there.


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Very true.
> All of them will cost money eventually. It's the only reason they're there.



And those that don't charge offer no service promises and say in their terms of service that they can remove your images at any time for any reason.

You get what you pay for, in both convenience and service.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 28, 2011)

krela said:


> And those that don't charge offer no service promises and say in their terms of service that they can remove your images at any time for any reason.
> 
> You get what you pay for, in both convenience and service.



That's the truth !


----------



## mookster (Sep 28, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I think you might also be able to open up extra accounts on PhotoBucket? You could spread out your photos a bit then?



As long as you have seperate email addresses you can, I've got two PB accounts but totally forgotten the login details of one


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. I really appreciate that  The deed has now been done, so normality has resumed. 

I kinda like the layout and functions on photobucket and £26 for 24mth aint a massive amount.


----------



## nelly (Sep 28, 2011)

You can have multiple PB accounts but tbh I have a monthly automatic payment for mine and its only a couple of quid


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2011)

nelly said:


> You can have multiple PB accounts but tbh I have a monthly automatic payment for mine and its only a couple of quid



Aye, if you need to abuse a service to meet your needs, it's probably of enough value to you to fork out for it, only fair eh?


----------



## nelly (Sep 28, 2011)

krela said:


> Aye, if you need to abuse a service to meet your needs, it's probably of enough value to you to fork out for it, only fair eh?




That sums it up


----------



## Munchh (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't disagree with the 'if you pay peanuts you get monkeys' adage but with this in mind, I still prefer to have my pics hosted for free. Because I'm a tight git, I have to work a little harder.

If you avoid excesses, a free Photobucket account is perfect for the job in hand. I'm sure that the other hosting sites are similar.

This is from my free Photobucket account;

_"Photobucket has removed the storage limits for free accounts!
Now you can upload all your photos and up to 500 videos!"_

Not strictly true of course, a monthly limit still applies although I never get past about 25% usage.

It also warns me thus;

_"*Photobucket reserves the right to limit excessive use and the unlimited storage offer pertains to non-commercial use only."_

In other words, take the piss and we'll chop yer legs off!

Pretty self explanatory. I've got 1500 images on PB. If you're spreading huge files about all over the place then it will cost you ultimately. Everything I put up gets resized to 800 wide max before it's uploaded using Picassa (if it's simple) or The Gimp (if pics need editing). My camera 's a 14mp and most original pics are about 1.5mb in size. These come in at about 200 to 300kb when resized. My photos can only be viewed from forum reports of which 95% are on DP. 

All my reports are composed in MS Word and simply pasted in. Everything is also backed up to external HD and online storage just in case. This is basic computer housekeeping and second nature to me.

My point? You can either pay with your effort or your money but as has already been said, there's no such thing as a truly free lunch.


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 30, 2011)

Best of all...buy your own domain, get a hosting deal and you can do what you like then (with lots of free shit thrown in like blogs, mailboxes, backups, ftp accounts, 24 hour support). Nowhere near as expensive as you might think either.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a fair few websites and I pay £10.80 for the first year and then £0.90 per month after that. They are all hosted with www.one.com and they are fantastic!

Highly recommended and there are loads that you can do with them


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Its also worth mentioning that Flickr are affliated with Getty Images, so if you are really lucky you may sell some images through them and pay your hosting that way. I am with tocsin though get your own domain they are both dirt cheap and easy to set up. just invest a reasonable amount on a backup drive of some type so you never loose anything


----------

